# vanilla kernel: Error! Your kernel headers cannot be found

## gr0sshirn

On compiling the vanilla kernel 4.9.4 the install process complains:

```

run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 4.9.4 /boot/vmlinuz-4.9.4

Error! echo

Your kernel headers for kernel 4.9.4 cannot be found at

/lib/modules/4.9.4/build or /lib/modules/4.9.4/source.

```

Never had this before? How to fix that?

----------

## Kajan

```

emerge =sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.9

```

----------

